# Reservoir 51 / Atlanta Dragway



## MrRipaLip (May 18, 2012)

I was checking out Google and noticed this decent sized  reservoir just west of the Atlanta Dragway and was curious if
anyone has fished here. (or if there is water in it)  It looks like there is a boat ramp too....would love to get the jonboat in there as well.   Any info would help a bunch.


----------



## gillhunter (May 18, 2012)

That is the Commerce water shed. It is around 250 acres and has a ramp and is listed as "trolling motor only" on the High Voltage Bass Club's website. I have not fished it.


----------



## MrRipaLip (May 18, 2012)

Much obliged Gill !!


----------



## briandawg59 (May 18, 2012)

I live just down the road from there and have looked at it before. The only ramp I could find would not support a trailer being backed down. That said, there were people fishing in it with aluminum jon boats when I was there. I assumed they just picked it up and pushed in. I have also not heard of anyone catching any bass out of there. Just bream. But I have never fished it.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 18, 2012)

There is plenty of Bass, Bream. Shell cracker, huge cat fish and crappie and carp and hybrid bass. The only thing is it's not all that deep. Maybe 12 too 15 ft. in places or so I was told...huge bass.!!!! 10 too 12 is common..


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 18, 2012)

You 'used' to could fish the Commerce Watershed and catch some pretty good bass. I believe the quality has fallen in recent years. I have personally seen some double digit bass come out of there, but haven't heard about any in several years. You can go down on the lower side of the dam where the spillway is and catch carp all day long, too.


----------



## almoore (May 18, 2012)

Bassquatch,

Can you sight fish for the carp in shallow water or do you have to use bait on the bottom?  Thanks.  Always looking for carp stalking spots.


----------



## LeadSlinger89 (May 18, 2012)

born and raised near the water shed. spent alot of time rowing and trolling in it. and throwing from the bank. used to be alot of good fish in it, but over the past few years, its fallen off a LOT. very few fish, and the ones you do catch look like theyre about starved... worth it if you happen to be in the area


----------



## MrRipaLip (May 18, 2012)

I appreciate the info fellas... I will give it a go either this weekend or next.  Thanks again!


----------



## jack butler (May 21, 2012)

fished it the other day from a boat ramp is ok limited parking shallow about 10 avg muddy lots of shore stucture there about 5 hrs caught 3 best 3 1/2


----------

